
Kubernetes's days may be numbered as open source changes - MilnerRoute
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3204597/open-source-tools/kubernetes-days-may-be-numbered-as-open-source-changes.html
======
Gigablah
To summarize: the article reaches a conclusion that's a complete opposite of
its title.

~~~
samsari
Betteridge's Law lives to fight another day.

------
jacques_chester
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14714733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14714733)

In which, spoiler, I already posted some moderately salty remarks.

